# How many calories?



## ProBodyFitness (Jun 28, 2004)

Meal #1
2 whole eggs + 4 egg whites
6 - 8 oz. 93% lean beef or chicken 
½ - 3/4 cup oatmeal before cooking 
1 TBS Flax Oil (or oil mix)

Meal #2
Protein Drink: 2-3 Scoops Protein, 4-6 TBS whipping 
cream, and 12-18-oz water
½ banana or 4 frozen strawberries

Meal #3
8 - 10 oz. chicken (before cooking)
6 - 8 oz. potato or 1/2 ??? 1 cup cooked rice
2 cups vegetables (broccoli, etc.) 

Meal #4
Protein Drink: 2-3 Scoops Protein Powder, 4-6 TBS whipping 
cream, and 12-18-oz water
½ banana or 4 frozen strawberries)

Meal #5 
8 - 10 oz. sirloin steak or lean meat
2 cups vegetables 
6 oz potato 
1 TBS Flax Oil (or oil mix)

Meal #6 (Non Training Days)
10 -oz chicken breast, 2 cups vegetables;
Or: 3 Scoops protein powder, 6 TBS whipping cream, 20-oz water

Meal #6 (Training Days)
1.5 cups cooked rice, 10 oz potato, 
1 banana, 1 cup vegetables, 1 TBS Butter or Peanut Butter

DRINK 6-8 QUARTS A DAY!


Is this enough for a 6'2" 226 pound man lifting heavy and running heavyf or football 5 days a week?  If not what should I add?  Anybody take a crazy estimate on how many calories this is?  Thanks!


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 28, 2004)

Calculate your calories and macros first.  Also, are you trying to cut, maintain, or gain weight?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 28, 2004)

how many calories is it?


----------



## rjr5353 (Jun 28, 2004)

Ive seen this diet in another post somewhere....This is the lean bulk or clean bulk diet......I think he wants to know how many calories are in this diet and if it would be enough for him.....


----------



## ProBodyFitness (Jun 28, 2004)

Yea exactly!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 28, 2004)

I've never figured it out before.  You can plug it into fitday and see what you get.  I just saw a post by deadbolt and he's doing the same plan, maybe he knows how much it is.


----------



## ProBodyFitness (Jun 28, 2004)

Is that enough food though for a football player who is probably on average omitting close to 1500 or maybe more calories a day in working out alone?

Thanks!  Deadbolt you around here?  Holler at me if you have any details and if you like this program


----------



## Paynne (Jun 29, 2004)

Jodi said:
			
		

> You can plug it into fitday and see what you get.



Jodi answered your question here.  Go to www.fitday.com and plug it in and see what you get.  If I had to take a stab at it I'd say it's around 4,000. I'm doing the diet scaled down to 3,500 cals because I'm only 160.  After 3 weeks I haven't gained an ounce and will be increasing the cals again soon.


----------

